# New light shed from Directv address qualifier



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

A complete new light of information came after seeing the Directv address qualifier for distants. (never knew one existed until a recent post gave the address for it)

Unlike the Dish qualifier, Direct tells you the grade of the signal and (very important) who provides that signal. I had long wondered why my sister was not able to get ABC as a distant, because no antenna of any kind is going to get the New Haven CT affiliate at her house, yet the Dish qualifier said she could not. The answer is, because she can get a grade "B" signal from another out of DMA ABC station from Rhode Island. (Which is correct - if the antenna is pointed just right you can get the New Bedford station though not a great picture)

So, my question. Is that how the law reads on this issue? If you can get an out of DMA signal but not your DMA signal on an antenna, you are not able to get a distant network? To make things more complicated, the New Haven station turned down her request for a waiver. Can they if they are not even a grade "B" signal? And is there any provision to ask an out of DMA station for a waiver?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"...is there any provision to ask an out of DMA station for a waiver?"_

No. That would be like going to Pepsco and asking for a coke.

Your eyes and ears "belong" to the network-affiliated broadcasters in whose DMA you reside. It is only those broadcasters who can grant you waivers to receive programming originating from another affiliate of a given network.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

But waivers have to be granted by ANY affiliate of the network who provides you a "Grade B" coverage or better. So, yes, your sister could put in for waivers - and the RI station also has a say.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> A complete new light of information came after seeing the Directv address qualifier for distants. (never knew one existed until a recent post gave the address for it)


Hey tampa,

Will you e-mail me that link? I wasn't able to find it by searching the board. Thanks.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

http://directvdnseligibility.decisionmark.com/


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Still working on this - seems like there are a couple of different answers here so I will keep digging. At times it seems like we (I?) dwell on TV too much! But when it is a hobby it seems to matter more. It just seems that if everyting is based on your DMA, that any signal outside that DMA should not make a difference in qualifying for distants.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

tampa8 said:


> It just seems that if everyting is based on your DMA, that any signal outside that DMA should not make a difference in qualifying for distants.


That is one of the things charlie is appealing apparently the miami court found dish net in vioaltion of shiva for not getting waivers from Grade B stations outside DMA.

See the court ruling from June At

* http://www.flsd.uscourts.gov/default.asp?file=cases/index.html*

Click on Findings of fact and conclusions of law.

It is under section III conclusions of law line item 60

The court found DMA rule is improper and not allowed by shiva.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

tampa8 said:


> Still working on this - seems like there are a couple of different answers here so I will keep digging. At times it seems like we (I?) dwell on TV too much! But when it is a hobby it seems to matter more. It just seems that if everyting is based on your DMA, that any signal outside that DMA should not make a difference in qualifying for distants.


But it does. The NAB made sure of that.

I'll use Carroll County, VA as an example. Residents of Carroll County are in the Roanoke VA DMA. The Blue Ridge mountains run across the NC/VA border on the south side of the county, and those who live near the state line on the south side of the mountains cannot receive Roanoke (nearly 100 miles away). Some can get Greensboro locals (45 miles away), but the terrain makes this possible in few spots.

For years, when south CC customers requested waivers for distant NY & LA channels, Roanoke stations were fair and granted them when necessary. On the Carolina side, the Greensboro stations were likewise amenable, with the exception of the NBC affiliate WXII. Regardless of where you live, they have a blanket denial policy. And yes, they are jerks as well.

So southern Carroll County customers, who are not even counted in WXII's ratings, are denied waivers for NBC distants by WXII, an out-of-state, out-of-DMA station. And because CC is not in the Greensboro DMA, Directv was not allowed to sell the Greensboro locals to CC customers. This problem was recently improved when Roanoke locals were added, but for years WXII gave CC residents the finger and told them "screw you, set up an antenna, we don't give waivers". :nono2:

The bottom line -
All that matters is what the terrain maps say, and how big a prick the affiliate's station manager who decides waivers wants to be. :lol:


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Thanks for the replies! I now have a better idea of just how STUPID the whole process is! :nono2: 

It's a shame congress or the FCC, or someone doesn't bring the law up to date with today's technology. Getting a grade "B" signal shouldn't be considered good enough if there is a way to get a better signal. And if your DMA cannot serve you, that should end any questions on getting distants. As an example, for my sister to get the grade "B" signal of the New Bedford ABC, the antenna must be pointed just right. When that happens, it is in the exact wrong position to get the other network stations. That means unattended recording of different stations is not possible. That is just one example of what I mean by bringing the law up to date with technology.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Disagree with you there - getting a Grade B signal IS good enough to get a good picture. However, I DO agree about "if your DMA can't serve you", then you should be able to get Distant networks.

As for your sister's problem - put up an antenna for that one channel, and use a signal combiner.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Or get something that will actually allow your sister to view the local stations, such as cable or DirecTV.


> However, I DO agree about "if your DMA can't serve you", then you should be able to get Distant networks.


DirecTV offers Hartford/New Haven. Dish Network does not. If those locals are that important, then one must switch to the other provider, since it is up to the DBS company to select which markets to serve.

The only reason tampa8's sister cannot get networks on DBS is because her DBS company does not offer her locals. Why should the local stations be penalized, when they are available by other means?


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

All valid answers - maybe some more info ... 

They have three 4900 boxes that they paid alot for back when there were not great incentives other than the first box. When they got DISH neither provider had the locals. Cable does not run in their neck of the woods. It is encouraging that DISH now lists Hartford as a possible addition. (I told her not to hold her breath though)

As for grade "B" signal - Maybe what they get isn't really a grade "B"? It is quite good at times I do admit - but a passing jet, and weather often make the picture wavy or sometimes snowy. And again, the antenna must be exact to get a watchable picture. Also, for some reason that channel is subject to sound interference - the picture is ok, but the sound is fuzzy. I cannot deny, if she were to switch to DIRECTV this problem would be solved. One thing I disagree with is that it is not the network's problem if there is a way to get the signal. My original question was why can't she get a distant ABC on Dish if the DMA is below grade "B." You do not lose your distants if DISH puts your locals up if you qualify because of getting less than a "B" signal. So just because DIRECTV offers the locals should not be a factor as to weather she should get a distant network.


----------

